# Cost of Using Laptop at Paris Marriott Champs-Elysses



## vincenzi (Jun 17, 2009)

We are staying at the Paris Marriott Hotel Champs-Elysses next month.  How expensive is it to use our laptop computer in our room?  We probably won't use it very much. I don't know if we should even bother taking the computer.  Is there one available to use at the Hotel?  Thanks.


----------



## RLG (Jun 17, 2009)

I stayed there last summer and the internet program was a little unusual.

There are two options for internet.  First is wireless/wired access for your laptop.  This costs around 15-20 euros per day, i.e. VERY expensive.  

The second option is the internet cafe in the business center off the lobby.  You buy a card for about 25 euros which gives you 1440 minutes of computer use in the business center.  The clock only runs when you're using it.

Even though it would have been more convenient to use the laptop I had with me, the difference in price was so great that I used the business center.  Even an internet addict like me didn't put much of a dent in the 1440 minute allowance.  

They told me the card doesn't expire and I can use more of the time on my next visit.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I read that there is a coffee shop next door that has free internet for patrons.


----------



## nnickles66 (Jun 19, 2009)

Before I paid 15-20 euro's a day I'd be asking how fast and how "shared" the wireless access is.

I've been in places that offer "free" wireless with your hotel costs and the wireless is so bogged down that there really isn't any point being online.

But I agree - for that price difference I'd either be using the internet cafe or coffee shop next door.

By the way, if you are in Europe or Asia, and you ask where the nearest "internet cafe is" you're likely to get some funny looks.  Whomever you're speaking with might be very confused that you're looking for "internet coffee".  It happened to me.  In most places I've been to the common name is "Net Bar".

The internet cafe is a commercial association made mainly in North America.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't take my laptop to the Marriott CE in Paris simply because I can make good use of their computers for a very reasonable weekly cost. The only think I miss that way is using my Sling Box to watch my home based TV programs ... but it's Paris, so who watches TV?

Brian

btw ... I've never had to wait to get on one of their computers (guessing at 8 of them) night or day.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 24, 2009)

We did not use our computer at Marriott Champs Elysees last month, but we did at Marriott Grand Flora, in Rome, where there was no charge.  The service was excellent, really fast, so I would guess they should have very good service in Paris.


----------



## Bizzyb (Jun 26, 2009)

We stayed at the Marriott Champs Elysees in May and the card in the room said it was 19.95 EUR for 24 hours. We did not use it. After the Marriott we checked into another hotel for 3 additional nights and they charged 5 EUR for 48 hours.


----------

